# Super Pet replacement parts



## rhianna (Jun 17, 2013)

I had a Super Pet cage for my girls, it's *this one*. The base of the cage cracked while moving and I want to order a new one, but Super Pet has stopped selling replacement parts. Does anyone know where I could get one without having to by a whole new cage? Thanks! http://www.superpetusa.com/product-list/my-first-home-deluxe-multilevel-large.htm


----------



## Lightning (May 24, 2013)

http://www.superpetusa.com/product-list/my-first-home-deluxe-multilevel-large.htm

Maybe that? I'm not sure.
It lets you click on the replacement parts but doesn't have an option to purchase it. Weird..


----------



## rhianna (Jun 17, 2013)

Lightning said:


> http://www.superpetusa.com/product-list/my-first-home-deluxe-multilevel-large.htm
> 
> Maybe that? I'm not sure.
> It lets you click on the replacement parts but doesn't have an option to purchase it. Weird..


They used to sell replacement parts, but they stopped about a year ago. Kind of pointless that they still have them on the website. Thanks for the effort


----------



## Lightning (May 24, 2013)

rhianna said:


> They used to sell replacement parts, but they stopped about a year ago. Kind of pointless that they still have them on the website. Thanks for the effort


No problem, I wish I could find something! I can't seem to find something either, maybe if you phoned them? Or sent them an email?


----------



## WinonaGun42 (Feb 2, 2013)

Something happened with Super Pet. They stopped making a bunch of things they used to offer, like the ferret sized tubes and tube cages. They also stopped selling the replacement parts. Someone on this forum said that she ordered the black and blue Deluxe Home For Exotics and got something else comparable, but not what they wanted. I think it was a Kay-tee product that was supposed to be the "new" style. Super Pet is owned by the same company that owns Kay-tee too.
All this leads me to believe that the Super Pet brand is going out of business and/or they are phasing out their products. 

This is not a FACT, just my personal opinion.

That sucks because I really liked some of what Super Pet had to offer. I even like the Super Pet cage I bought as my starter cage.
Now I am even more jealous of our neighbours in the UK. They have such a variety of good rat products, while ours over here seem to be dwindling. 

As for the replacement parts, you could write or phone to Super Pet and see if they could sell you one. Other than that I wouldn't know what to do.


----------



## rhianna (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks for trying, Lightning!  

WinonaGun42, I get what you mean. I've always had Super Pet cages for my rats, and I love them. Especially as starter cages. Their other products are great too- for all pets (I have gerbils as well as rats!) As far as UK products go, I'm also insanely jealous. They have the best pet products hands-down.

Anyways, I think I'll call or email the company and see if they'll sell me a new base. If not, then I'm just going to wait, because I'm upgrading the rats to either a Critter Nation or a Ferret Kit 100 in a couple of months. I just wish they didn't have to stay in the temporary cage they're currently in, as it's on the small side. Thanks again for the help, I'll update you if I find anything!


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

I purchased the super pet my first home for exotics last month and what they sent me was a green and silver kaytee cage that was around the same size and pretty similar. I called wayfair. I had already set up the cage and put two of my rats in it with only one shelf and ramp because I had to rush Toast to the vet. So I didn't even notice the cage was different until I got back, was more concerned about my baby girl. So I told them that I wanted to keep this cage because I already had it set up and was housing my girls but I would like some replacement parts if possible. They told me they didn't make the super pet cage anymore nor did they make replacement parts. 
So instead they gave me $30 back.
I did buy a super pet water bottle recently though. So I'm not sure what is going on honestly. I think the kaytee base is the same size as the super pet base but it might not fit exactly.


----------



## littleames (Apr 29, 2013)

Yes I think that was me. I spoke to Kaytee after I ordered a Super Pet cage and got a Kaytee cage (it's actually a little bigger so no complaints.) They said that if you order a Super Pet cage, you will MOST LIKELY get a Kaytee producte becuase they are "Trying to make things better". I don't know. Maybe you can call Kaytee and ask if they have a base the same size as the one you have. They were really nice and even sent me the hammock(ruined in one day, but still ) and wheel that was supposed to come with the Super Pet cage. I gave the wheel to my gerbils for play time  They might can help you.


----------



## littleames (Apr 29, 2013)

I think you can still get them. I just saw this on the page. You have to call with the part you want. http://www.superpetusa.com/replacement-parts/


----------



## rhianna (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks for the link! I think I'll give them a call later on, hopefully they'll have the parts for the cage still. I'll update you all on what happens.


----------

